# Your collections of stuff



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Post pics of the various collections of things in your house/room. Books or coins or whatever. :O

These are my cigars: (I'm saving the Montecristo for after the bar exam. roud


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Hmm why do you collect things is a question I'd like to have answered. Is there a certain kind of satisfaction to it?

I subconciously seem to be not interested in material stuff, and don't seem to associate any felings or value with stuff, not even pictures (reson why I forget to make photo albums and such things).

Sadly I collect nothing.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Rim said:


> Hmm why do you collect things is a question I'd like to have answered. Is there a certain kind of satisfaction to it?
> 
> I subconciously seem to be not interested in material stuff, and don't seem to associate any felings or value with stuff, not even pictures (reson why I forget to make photo albums and such things).
> 
> Sadly I collect nothing.


I'm using collection kind of loosely here... it could be any one item that you happen to have a lot of. I normally don't collect stuff either. I just really like cigars.


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

My own sketches and drawings that I have up on the wall of my mini-office. I feel that I have to see these particular ones everyday. I have more sketches but they haven't made it to the wall on the count of they are portraits of people I know and I thought that would somehow be a tad creepy of me.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

My axe`s collection...yep, all diferent.


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

Rim said:


> Hmm why do you collect things is a question I'd like to have answered. Is there a certain kind of satisfaction to it?
> 
> I subconciously seem to be not interested in material stuff, and don't seem to associate any felings or value with stuff, not even pictures (reson why I forget to make photo albums and such things).
> 
> Sadly I collect nothing.


I thought I was the only one..If I am afraid to lose an object, it's not so much because I value it, but because it's useful in some way. Maybe I do place *some* value on technology, like video games and computers, but that's because they can be played with or used. As soon as something breaks, I either throw it away or buy a new one.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

This is my collection of stuff.


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

viva said:


> This is my collection of stuff.


Oh, my holy _Jesus_...


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

My books


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

L'Empereur said:


> My books


Oooooo I spy _Infinite Jest_. I love DFW, he's one of the most authentic writers of the last century, I'd say. There's something very dark INFJ about him though, I can't quite pinpoint it verbally.


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

So....I have this love for cologne':











Here's the list of what's in the picture(i have more in my bedroom on top of my dresser, another dozen or so):

Top Row(from left to right): 
Azzaro-Cedrat
Polo Sport
Nautica Competition
Polo Blue
Bongo
Burberry(weekend i think)
John Varvatos
Gucci

Bottow row from left to right:
Hugo Boss-Energise
Marc Jacobs-Bang
Kenneth Cole-Black
Lancome-Hypnose'
Christian Dior-Dune
Escada-Sentiment
Chanel-Allure
Jean Paul Gaultier
Rocabar
Escada-Magnetism
Christian Dior-Higher Energy
Geoffrey Beene-Grey Flannel


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

viva said:


> This is my collection of stuff.


Is it weird that I want to throw myself into your stuff and just roll around in it?  

As for the stuff I collect: 

- I have a crapload of Lord of the Rings/Harry Potter stuff (mostly posters, books, signed photographs and autographs etc)
- I have a lot of My Chemical Romance merch (magazines, posters, concert tickets, dolls, music albums/singles/special edition releases etc)
- I have a bunch of figurines for the Final Fantasy series, also a figurine of Roy Mustang from Full Metal Alchemist (among other figurines which I can't be bothered listing)
- I own just over 400 books and 400 DVDs/BluRays

But this is one of my collections that I am most keen on. This is my Doors/Jim Morrison collection (which has since grown). 









I now have the "When You're Strange" documentary, and another Doors documentary on BluRay. Also, I managed to meet Val Kilmer last year and got him to sign my copy of the Oliver Stone DVD. 









I have since added another book to the collection called "Jim Morrison: Life, Death, Legend" by Stephen Davis. 









This is cool. This is filled with pictures, ticket stubs, handwritten lyrics etc. 









A couple of vinyls I was able to purchase from eBay. I'm wanting to get their entire catalogue on vinyl, just for the sake of collecting it (I don't have a record player, unfortunately). 









This is a replica of Robby Krieger's guitar with Jim Morrison's face on it. I found it at a flea market in Perth and had to have it.  

The rest of my collection consists of a bunch of posters plastered all over my wall, and as many magazines as I've been able to get my hands on, which I won't share here because I've already shared too many pictures (you get the gist of it).


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

I have hundreds of those. I love to just go through them and stare at them. They fill me with bliss unspeakable off, I will just daze off right into another world.


----------



## Seagull (Jul 26, 2012)

I collect feathers that I've found on the beach, 
and other places on my wanderings.​


----------

